# Sex, quanty over quality?



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

OK, this is for the lasies. What would tou rather have...

Sex 6 times a week for 5-10 minutes each
sex 3 times a week for 10 to 20 minutes each.
sex 1 time a week for 60 minutes.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

this was a huge epiphany for me. i always just wanted sex. and then i realized the sex wasnt even good. i used to think quantity over quality. i suppose that might be due to other issues at the time, but i realized i would much prefer quality over quantity. 

i dont really care about the time, i guess. just whatever is good in the moment.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

my wife is a 6 times a week for 5-10 min. She definately is a Wham bam thank you kind of lover, she Climaxes before I do and withing those first five minutes, I last to long after that, she gets mad due to her getting sore....lol 

I posted this becuase we had a session this morning, and we played around for a half hour and she was like, "you do realize I am goingt o be sore all day now!" and I laughed.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

You know i never considered myself a conservative girl, but my goodness i swear i blush at some of the things you say GA.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

hey we all need someone from "left field" that would be me.

I'm just goofy, if I get out of Line Chris will spank me, but I warned him I just might like it. :rofl:


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

oh no i dont think you are out of line. you are just very open and i guess im just not used to that.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes agreed, I am an Open Book....

One of my good friends said to me...

Rob, One of the best things about you, Is you come out and tell it like it is, you say it bluntly.

then...

Rob One of the worse things about you is, you come out and tell it like it is, you say it bluntly.

So I learned to use more discreation and tact over the years, where it is needed. But it's not needed on here, Sometimes you ahve to be blunt to open some eyes.

I like to make people "think" see the "other side" of things, Sometimes a good swift Kick works better then a hug.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Think it depends on the time of month hormone levels and just how i feel that day !!! 
its great to take time and get into each others heads explore each other and make love( when the kids are out for the day )
and its great to have fast frantic sex so im of yout poll cause i like both lol !! mm woman never can make there minds up lol


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

GAsoccerman said:


> Yes agreed, I am an Open Book....
> 
> One of my good friends said to me...
> 
> ...


power of the computer . 

only joking rob .


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

JUSTEAN thanks for making me laugh !!! that is so funny naughty but funny x


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

well im a naughty but nice kinda gal.
rob can beat me with his stick n e day. lol. in a fetish way. (NON VIOLENT - just to make that clear)


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Can you fit that in 6 times 5 - 10 mins
3 times 10 - 20 mins 
1 time 60 mins 

x x x


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh you naughty little thing....

(booking plane ticket with Riding crop) 

:rofl:


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

GAsoccerman said:


> Oh you naughty little thing....
> 
> (booking plane ticket with Riding crop)
> 
> :rofl:


please do, i'll be all jodphured and booted up for the occasion .


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

humpty dumpty said:


> Can you fit that in 6 times 5 - 10 mins
> 3 times 10 - 20 mins
> 1 time 60 mins
> 
> x x x


we dont do times in wales. its 24/7


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

justean said:


> please do, i'll be all jodphured and booted up for the occasion .


Hey GA,

You better be quick on that plane, Justean is only 30 mins drive from me !!!


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

well I will defer to you, but do you think you can handle her?? She may be the one with the whip....lol :rofl:


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

well speaking up for myself. i dont think many men can handle me. 
the majority of men in work on initial meetings, were scared of me. because of my nature .


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

justean said:


> well speaking up for myself. i dont think many men can handle me.
> the majority of men in work on initial meetings, were scared of me. because of my nature .


and you look such a sweetie in your pic ! LOL.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

justean said:


> we dont do times in wales. its 24/7


LOL im booking the removal lorry right now !


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

psychocandy said:


> and you look such a sweetie in your pic ! LOL.


oh definately you got me all wrong.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

humpty dumpty said:


> LOL im booking the removal lorry right now !


come on down , the price is right. and theres a free easter egg in it. :rofl:


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

It depends I guess, my wife and I definitely enjoy the "wham bam thank you ma'am" at times, especially on weekend afternoons if the kids are napping or over at grandma's house.

However, there are times like Saturday night that just go on and on, from start to finish was over an hour. 

You know you are in for a good night when about 3 minutes into foreplay your wife says "I think we are going to get kinky tonight"...lets just say that somethings happened that had never happened before...

There was probably only 10 minutes of actual sex, and at least 60 minutes of foreplay building up to that. 

We are definitely in the frequency department usually, 4-6 times a week, but even with that frequency she still gets "hers" at least 75% of the time. The 25% she doesn't is because she just tells me she doesn't want it...she's like the typical "man" and is ready to pass out after an orgasm, so if its in the middle of the day she doesn't want one, just wants the connection of sex and no "O".


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

See there lies my personal problem, My wife often O's before I do and in like the first five minutes of "entry" I was not including the foreplay aspect, just the deed.

I can even make my wife reach O without Entry, her back and neck are extremely sensitive, I can do to things to her that drive her insane and over the top.

BUt she too is the way of after her O she is exhausted and collapses.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

I kinda like not building to a O every time i love the clossness of being together but i also like being left wanting more ..


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

justean said:


> please do, i'll be all jodphured and booted up for the occasion .


Geeeeez, I knew you were in the medical field but I had no idea what kind of "therapy" you were involved with


----------



## MsLady (Dec 1, 2008)

None of the above. Really, how often or how long are not at all related to QUALITY. You can have bad sex for 60 minutes, so the lenght of the session doesn't tell me anything about the quality.

I want good sex. If that means once a week for 60 minutes, or six times a week for 5 minutes, then I'll take either. Just make it good.


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hear hear! MsLady... Great sex, as often as I can get it. 

Bad sex, I'd rather hear about it from someone else... poor dears


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

MarkTwain said:


> Geeeeez, I knew you were in the medical field but I had no idea what kind of "therapy" you were involved with


well then mark, you have no real idea of how nurses really work.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

GAsoccerman said:


> See there lies my personal problem, My wife often O's before I do and in like the first five minutes of "entry" I was not including the foreplay aspect, just the deed.
> 
> I can even make my wife reach O without Entry, her back and neck are extremely sensitive, I can do to things to her that drive her insane and over the top.
> 
> BUt she too is the way of after her O she is exhausted and collapses.



Are we married to the same woman?

The back of my wife's neck and the back of her head can get her going CRAZY to the point that she can/will have an "o" almost immediately apon entry.

Massaging, lightly scratching, kissing, licking, slightly hair pulling, etc...any of that on the back or her neck/head and she can't control her self or her body movements after that. Due to that its probably why she likes doggy and backdoor play..oops, too much maybe?

Anyway, she's also like your wife, soon as she gets her "o" she just wants me to be done as quick as possible so she can roll over and pass out.

There have been times she has had multiple "o"s and its usually because after hers it still takes me a few minutes, and while she enjoys the 2nd/3rd, she says she'd honestly just like the first and be done. She says getting sore isn't worth 2nd or 3rd "o"s.


----------



## MMA_FIGHTER (Feb 2, 2009)

in computer terms, you better watchout GA, Justean might make your Hard Drive into a Floppy....lol
also make sure you wear latex gloves so i you dont get any Viruses from your computer...hehe


----------

